# Craftsman 22124



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats on the new saw


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have had mine for two years and still love it - no problems with it whatsoever. It seems that this saw disappeared from the Sears site for a while, but I am glad to see that it is back. I do not know if you got it on sale or not, but I suggest that you keep an eye on the price for a while. If it goes down within 30 days of your purchase, Sears will let you have it for the sale price by refunding the difference. I got $100 back this way.

Enjoy your new saw.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

I have been using mine for about five years now. Has handled everything I've thrown at it. (I work mostly with hardwoods) I did get an Incra mitre guage to replace the stock piece, but other than that, using it as it came out of the box.

Enjoy your new saw!


----------



## csifishguy (Dec 8, 2009)

I looked at that saw it is nice but chose this instead had a hard time choosing, Grizzly 1023slw

Good luck with your new saw, I just got mine a few days ago and have only cut scrap so far can not wait to actually make something nice.


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

I have the same saw and I love it!!!The only small complaint I have is the hieght adjustment moves when I am locking down the wing nut.It is not a big deal though. I would buy it again in a minute


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

It looks good!!! Craftsman can be good in that often they will throw in extras or all the essientals are included in the base price. Keep them fingers…play safe!!!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice new saw! Your gonna love that fence…I love mine!


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review, We have to be careful what craftsman products we buy, I bought the table say just below yours, and I love it, I think I even he=ad the confidence to buy it without the extended warranty. But a lot of their big tools are crap, but I think they are weeding those out, not sure. As long as you are happy, then we all are happy for you. God Bless and Good Luck.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've had mind for a few years now and I love it. It's the perfect size for my shop and has done everything I've asked of it. Congrats on the new toy


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice, I just picked up the saw from a friend that was upgrading to a Uni-saw. He only used it sparingly and that is the only reason I bought a used one. So far I love the saw and based on the reviews here and other places looks like I will love it for a while. Good woodworking…


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Craftsman huh? Who'd have thought it! Congratulations.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Drool noise. ….BIESEMEYER fence
MLCS Power Switch?


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I purchased the same saw almost 3 years ago and still love it. The only thing I did was to move the power switch to the other side. I don't know why the capability to put the switch on either side wasn't included in the original design. I have mine on a heavy duty Shop Fox mobile base and everything stays in line when moving. I've been able to rip 8/4 oak with no problem with my Freud blade. My only complaint is the lack of a splitter when the whole guard apparatus is removed, but there are many 3rd party add-ons available.


----------



## nordichomey (Nov 27, 2009)

I recently bought a new saw and it significantly improved the experience. Have fun!


----------



## CottageWorkshop (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats! I've had mine for three years now and I still absolutely LOVE it! Even though I use freud blades now, it did come with an excellent blade which was a big bonus. Be careful though, drool will cause rust spots!


----------



## BioHaz1906 (Feb 9, 2009)

I too have had this saw for two plus years. I find in reading reviews that people talk about the quality of this company versus that company, but I purchased the saw before I heard of it. While I had never used the other saws, I could not find anything that I needed to do that this saw would not achieve so I have been very pleased. All I can say is that if this saw is bottom of the line, they ones at the top must be something spectacular.

Bio


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bio - Yes, I have heard that if you own a high end saw, you can place a tree trunk next to it at night and the next morning when you go out to your shop, your project will be completely finished and ready to deliver .

I think that this has been discussed before. The Craftsman 22124 is manufactured by a company called Orion which was started by some former Delta people. The Steel City saws are pretty much the same but with some different fence options and so on.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on your new saw.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine, the same model, is very satisfactory except for a few details.
The blade guard that came with mine was canted to the left and skewed to the right. When I complained they sent an identical replacement. Exactly identical with all the faults.
The Miter guage is just as bad as all other standard ones that come with many new saws.
I replaced it with quite a few fixed angle sleds.
Other than those few complaints I'm glad to have it in my shop.
I couldn't afford any saw that's a LOT better.
(sure there are much better ones).

d


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a 22124 in my shop for 3-1/2 years and loved it. Only a great deal on 3hp Shop Fox W1677 convinced me to sell it, but there are still things I miss about the 22124.

I wired it for 220v, added router table, slid the fence 10" to the right, and used mainly thin kerf blades with excellent results. Inserts for Delta saws will fit, so you don't need to buy the more expensive Craftsman phenolic insert…get a Leecraft DL-1U instead. You can also fit that saw with an aftermarket riving knife called the BORK from Walnutacre Woodworking.

Have fun!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

ONE HUNDRED AND TWENTY FIVE US DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickol (Mar 8, 2008)

Have the same saw and have been very happy with it. Bought it 2 years ago. My only wish is that they had a riving knife that could be added on. Good luck with yours. I am sure you will be satisfied.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nick - There's an aftermarket riving knife that will fit the 22124 called the Bolt On Ripping Knife, or "BORK". It's from Walnut Acres, and once setup correctly with a custom ZCI, it works very nicely. I've had one on my Shop Fox cabinet saw for ~ 1-1/2 years.


----------



## dpjeansonne (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a 22124 for about 2 years and has performed great. There is nothing it hasn't done for me. The BIESEMEYER fence is to die for. The only issue is I am getting a slight noise like a vibration or bearing noise but not too significant to get into it now.
The outfeed table extension is a little flimsy and will look at building something larger and more substantial.

I don't know what you paid but I would go $1000+ . At that price I would look at Grizzly 1023. It is a good deal in the $800 -850 range.

Overall great saw and you will be well served.


----------



## njcraftsman (Nov 28, 2009)

Follow up 1701 days later !! I've since gone into biz, and my craftsman is still my primary shop saw. It has been true blue to me. Best grand I've ever spent. I run freud blades on it. Upgraded riving knives are avail for it, although my hasn't gotten one yet. Thousands of board feet across it now. I did have to replace the motor belt once, but that was not the machines fault. A thin strip of maple got caught in the belt and melted it. Now I keep replacements in the shop. This one is pretty much bullet proof (an expression only please don't shoot at your 22124), a real sleeper.


----------

